# An Online Business to Stay Away From - Ereplacementparts.com



## pintodeluxe

I have used tool parts direct, and have been pleased. Orders can take 2 weeks to ship though. 
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/


----------



## DaddyZ

I Have used these Twice now & had good success, Maybe I was lucky…

www.ereplacementparts.com

I think you are giving the Wrong address in your statement


----------



## Dal300

*DaddyZ*, Thanks, I'll fix it!

*pintodeluxe*,
I didn't think of them.
I ended up using Sears Parts Direct They said the parts will be shipped withing 48 hours and the shipping was about half of the other place.


----------



## Holt

I've used them in the past. It took a long time for part of my order, but then I was ordering odd ball parts I couldn't even find anyplace else. The table parts for my Workmate came in pretty quick, but I was ordering the buckle assembly (or whatever you call it) for my Hitachi router kit so I wouldn't have to move it between the fixed and plunge bases, and a few of those pieces took them months to get. They emailed me status every month and fulfilled the order as soon as all of the parts for the assembly were collected.


----------



## 280305

I have had good experiences with them. I'm not doubting that yours were terrible. My last order was some odd parts for a 40-year-old lathe. They did hold up the order for just one part, but in this case it was the main part, so it made sense. They periodically sent me an email, and everything did finally arrive.

I am sorry to hear about your problems.


----------



## RichTes

I ordered trunions for a Jet disc and belt sander. Have to take both and the originals to a mill and adjust the center hole since they don't fit. Not sure the design changed but for $40 not happy reworking.

Rich


----------



## Dal300

I would be willing to give the company at least one star in good faith, but the customer service was, lets leave it at "Less than Stellar," They pretty much told the wife to stick it where the sun isn't gleaming brightly. 
Yes, as she gets older, her people skills aren't the best, but there is no reason for that type of CS BS.
When she told them we would be leaving reviews everywhere we could, they said, "Go ahead".

And no, we never got a single email from them, no notification that we had even made an order. Not a single thing.

If this had been for non current parts I could see the back up, but this was for current pieces of equipment. If they are going to advertise shipping in 5 to 7 days they have a responsibility to the consumer to honor that.

The carburetors? I think there was no excuse for that. It was an attempt to extort more money out of an order they couldn't fulfill.
I didn't mention that the first carb they sent had hammer marks on it. I think it had possibly been returned after someone ordered it and it didn't work.

I really hate to sound like sour grapes about any company, even Sears Craftsman, (that I have grumped about a lot!), but if they will send the parts we need in a timely manner, I will be happy to use them.

For all of you who have had great service from this company, I salute you!


----------



## jimp

I just ordered parts from my Ridgid Oscillating Sander from www.ereplacementparts.com and I couldn't have been happier. I ordered the parts on Friday and they were in my mailbox on Monday afternoon.

Dallas - Sorry to hear about your luck.


----------



## Racer2007

I also used them to get parts for my Makita recip saw and had the parts in 5 or 6 days no problem. To bad you had a bad time with them.


----------



## Dal300

*jimp and Richard*,

I am happy you made out well with them, but after two tries and they pretty much had the same response? I cannot in any way recommend them to anyone.

One saw I am working on is for a lady with almost no money, but in order on selling her house, part of the deal is that some dead trees and other stuff has to be cut out.
The other saw is mine. I am a manager at an RV park. My boss would supply equipment for me but has cancer, The thinking isn't as clear as it was. I would rather buy my own equipment and fix it myself, plus I am very good at this.
This is equipment that will take less than a half hour to fix and in the park itself I have at least seven trees to bring down. I cannot put a camper in any of the spots that are in the way of those trees.
When a company takes too long to ship with no notifications, I have to do something and this is it.


----------



## dpwalker

I had the same experience with the mentioned company. I ordered a part for my table saw & it took almost 2 weeks to ship & another 2 weeks to receive the part. I ordered my next parts from 1800toolrepair.com & had the parts within 10 days.


----------



## johnstoneb

I've had no problems with them all the times I have used them.


----------



## ssnvet

I've dealt with them a couple times and got lucky… but I've come to suspect that most all of these places are just drop shipping from the manufacturer, or have somehow struck a deal to move Sears parts direct inventory.

I dealt with one of the other online parts places, and became convinced it was a basement moonlighting business, and that they only checked the web site every other day or so.

At least Sears is a "real" business venture…. you know, with employees who answer the phone.


----------



## quartrsawn

I have ordered from them several times , never had a problem.


----------



## Blackie_

Dallas, what about Amazon? I've never had any issues ordering through them, plus you get free 1 -2 day shipping on prime items.


----------



## Dal300

I seldom deal with Amazon, unless I have no choice. Not because I don't like them, but because they usually don't have what I need. A lot of the equipment I work on is obsolete or antique and Amazon doesn't have it.


----------



## lumbermeister

I just received my first order from Ereplacement parts - a small metal stamping for the DW734 planer that touches the wood and is part of the material removal gage on the planer. Shipping was cheaper than from Dewalt's site, and the part is, in both shipping time and content, exactly what I expected. I recommend them.


----------



## patron

ordered a switch for my 5 1/2" skill saw
they had 4 in stock (in the web page)
checked in every couple of weeks 
wait

then after 3 months
was notified
they were no longer available
and no specks or info 
on where to find one
(every one has different parts numbers
and no cross reference)

saw worthless now


----------



## Dal300

Yeah, *Patron*, I kind of believe their inventory system is mostly wishful thinking.


----------



## b2rtch

They are right where I live in Murray Utah, and I have worked with them a few times with no porblem


----------



## b2rtch

This is very interesting, just like reading reviews for a product, some are delighted and some hate it.
Go figure.


----------



## Dal300

I agree Bert, I would have expected a problem once, but twice in a row and then the lack of customer service was really what ticked me off.

I thought long and hard before I gave this review as I do not like to bad mouth any company, het, we are all just trying to make a living.

Even with uneducated eBay sellers I try to give them the benefit of the doubt in their lack of experience.


----------



## Blackie_

I'm all about customer service, I'd even go somewhere else pay more for the very same item to receive good customer service.


----------



## Bill_N

I have had very good luck with them
even the problem of a order hung up for a small ball bearing called them canceled the bearing the order shipped right away


----------



## Dal300

Just an update to this little drama.
I ordered the parts from Sears Parts Direct on Tuesday. It is now Thursday and all the parts just arrived with our favorite UPS driver T.J.
Hmmmm.

Lower cost, half the shipping cost and two day turn around?


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I use them a lot, but,.. and I may well be mistaken, ... I thought they have an option at checkout regarding shipping where the default is to let an entire order ship together, but you can pay to multi ship and get what they have in stock faster?
Like I say, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly?

I have to admit that every time I have used any of these parts places, I am never in a rush.
I always chose the cheapest shipping option and wait while they hold up the whole order for a single back ordered part. This is my norm, so I suppose it's just a matter of what you are expecting.

right now I'm waiting on enough parts to fully restore 3 Porter Cable model 505 1/2 sheet sanders..


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Sorry for your troubles, Dallas…

I use these eReplacementparts all the time, for everything from tools to power equipment. I wish you had the same experience I've had.

Matt might be on to something about the drop shipping, whcih could explain a lot of variance…


----------



## Dal300

Thanks CDS and Barry.

I may have missed the shipping option allowing the shipment of parts of the order, that's my fault.

Customer service is their fault, especially when Sears Parts Direct was able to get me the whole order in 3 days with no problem and at a substantial savings on shipping.

Barry, If they had even shown any concern after the first call asking the prognosis on shipping, ie: "We will ship it on Monday"...... When we called Tuesday and they showed no remorse at the outright lie they had told, that was the pretty much the last straw.

I hope everyone else has better luck than I did. I have since created an account with Poulan as a dealer and do small engine repair on these machines.


----------

